# project



## subhransu123 (Nov 12, 2009)

plz plz suggest me a project that we  can make in MCA and also suggest about the suitable language for building that project.......


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Nov 12, 2009)

Depends on which language u r most comfortable in.

Gud projects can my build in ny language

VB.NET, ASP.NET, JSP, PHP are most used as project laguage

Topics can b...

Online shopping
Railway reservation
Matrimonial Site
E-Registration
Hotel/Hospital/Skul/Coll/Library Management System
Online Flight Booking System

...are sum common examples.


----------



## devgujar (Nov 17, 2009)

Check.... 

www.getafreelancer.com/ 
www.freelancing.com/
www.freelancefree.com

Got Project ideas for my academic projects from there.


----------



## darrensmits (Feb 6, 2010)

Now i am last semester in bachelor of engineering and my final year project is going on and name of project is Audio Transmission using Fiber Optic Cable.In that optical cable  is used between trans-meter and receiver and when trans-miter side audio signal  will apply on the other side it will appear as well and good quality.


----------

